# Stop The Licking!



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm about ready to pull my hair out, George just won't stop licking himself. He's always been a licker, but it seems like he's doing it even more now. I don't *think* it's an allergy as he's done it on everything from the crap kibble the HS had him on, to the limited ingredient kibble I used, to the raw he's on now. Although it could be environmental.. but we're pretty careful about the stuff we use in the house (nothing scented etc) and he gets bathed in a veterinary aloe & oatmeal shampoo.

He is a nervous/fearful dog, so I'm inclined to think it's behavioural. I tell him to stop it every time I catch him, but I've been doing that for months and it doesn't make a difference. Now he's not only licking his front legs and feet (more the left front foot than any others), but he's started to lick his thigh, or back feet, or anywhere else he can reach. 

The only physical difference I've noticed is that his coat seems rather greasy, and he's got some dandruff. That only started about a month ago.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie's the same. She can get obsessive compulsive (think she caught it from my other half) very easily. I had trouble with a few lick granloa's when she was a bit younger and I always remember the vets receptionist saying, get her a kong. Good God, I was already putting so much time into this dog and the receptionist was saying that she was bored!  
Mol can still deviate into that behaviour now if she's stressed, it's a calming thing for her.
The only way I managed to stop it was keeping her very busy, lots and lots of exercise and being on her case the whole time. To do that I had to make sure she was near me 100% of the day, and the second she licked anything, I would physically stop her. (not meanly, just touch her head). Then I'd divert her behaviour to some trick where she'd get a treat. It took forever, but it worked.
I think it's a life time thing though. Now and then she'll start licking again for a few hours, and I have to start again, but after the first time, it's a lot easier.
Good luck. Oh yeah, another thing is that I've noticed I have to be extra vigilant during the moulting months, any itches turn into a full blown licking attack.


----------

